# Update from Denver Meeting



## V767 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

So, last week staff met, and basically the website shutdown that happened in Sept. didn't really slow many things down for the new BB.

That being said, everything we discussed in Denver is going through the approval process and the BB is moving its way up the chain to get a thumbs up.

As soon as it has cleared all the hurdles, we can begin discussing Beta and all that fun stuff.

Anyway, that is the news for now. If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Thanks!

V767


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 11, 2010)

Can you post the transcript/text from your staff meeting?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 11, 2010)

Second That!


----------



## RJJ (Oct 12, 2010)

ICC Customer Service!

Due to technical difficulties the transcript will not be able to be posted! Please stand by for future updates!


----------



## V767 (Oct 12, 2010)

packsaddle said:
			
		

> Can you post the transcript/text from your staff meeting?Thanks, in advance.


To be honest, I know I didn't keep a transcript from the meeting on my end (teleconference and I was the only from Chicago in on the call), but I will check to see if someone else recorded the minutes. Likewise, if we did not do that, I will suggest we keep those down and share them openly with the group.

Thanks!

V767


----------



## CowboyRR (Oct 12, 2010)

Given ICC's track record on meeting minutes I wouldn't put much faith in what gets recorded anyway....why not allow people from this site to listen in on the ICC meetings?


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 12, 2010)

Transparency

The "buzz" phrase of a new regime....see how well it's worked so far.  Not just with government........


----------



## V767 (Oct 12, 2010)

CowboyRR said:
			
		

> Given ICC's track record on meeting minutes I wouldn't put much faith in what gets recorded anyway....why not allow people from this site to listen in on the ICC meetings?


Technically, I don't know how sound of an approach this would be. But, like I said, I am running it through to see what we can do to bring about as much detail from the meetings here, or else where.

What I said about the meeting was dead-on though and nothing was left out. I know that sounds too good to be true, but I promise that my paraphrasing is spot on. And really, the words I have to say in meetings aren't all that interesting.

Anyway, gentlemen and ladies, I will be bringing this up in the next meeting and of course report back on what the resolution is.

Thanks!

V767


----------



## RJJ (Oct 12, 2010)

ICC Update! The Cash Cow is spot on!


----------



## V767 (Oct 12, 2010)

RJJ said:
			
		

> ICC Update! The Cash Cow is spot on!


I like the "spot on" with a cow reference. I giggled a little.

V767


----------



## peach (Oct 12, 2010)

looking forward to it Kyle.. thanks


----------



## brudgers (Oct 12, 2010)

V767 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, So, last week staff met, and basically the website shutdown that happened in Sept. didn't really slow many things down for the new BB.


I suspect it would be well nigh impossible to actually slow the new BB down.


----------



## V767 (Oct 13, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I suspect it would be well nigh impossible to actually slow the new BB down.


Fair enough, I guess I was thinking in a perspective from Denver being the starting point. Likewise in Denver, a loose time frame was laid out to those who were there.

So, the statement was for more a reassurance that the website shutdown hasn't affected the current pace.

And good use of nigh, don't see that much these days.

V767


----------



## texasbo (Oct 13, 2010)

I must grudgingly admit that I too was impressed with the strategic use of the word "nigh".


----------



## brudgers (Oct 13, 2010)

V767 said:
			
		

> So, the statement was for more a reassurance that the website shutdown hasn't affected the current pace.


I for one slept much better last night after having been reassured that someone was thinking about the idea of considering having a discussion about holding a meeting in which the possibility of approaching management regarding the feasibility of drafting an outline proposal for a new website on the off chance of approval or at least no outright rejection might occur.

Thanks.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 13, 2010)

texasbo said:
			
		

> I must grudgingly admit that I too was impressed with the strategic use of the word "nigh".


Bring us a shrubbery.


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 14, 2010)

So are you saying that we have a firm possibility of a definite maybe?


----------



## texasbo (Oct 14, 2010)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> So are you saying that we have a firm possibility of a definite maybe?


No. We have a firm possibility of business as usual for ICC.


----------



## texasbo (Oct 14, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Bring us a shrubbery.


That would be "Ni!", not "nigh".


----------



## V767 (Oct 14, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I for one slept much better last night after having been reassured that someone was thinking about the idea of considering having a discussion about holding a meeting in which the possibility of approaching management regarding the feasibility of drafting an outline proposal for a new website on the off chance of approval or at least no outright rejection might occur.Thanks.


Nice. Anything I can do to aid in your seemingly endless endeavor to sleep better simply makes my day.


----------



## V767 (Oct 14, 2010)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> So are you saying that we have a firm possibility of a definite maybe?


Definitely, maybe. But not really. It is more than that. I think.


----------



## V767 (Oct 14, 2010)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> So are you saying that we have a firm possibility of a definite maybe?


Definitely, maybe. But not really. It is more than that. I think.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 14, 2010)

texasbo said:
			
		

> That would be "Ni!", not "nigh".


I won't do it again, if I can help it.


----------

